# Singing pumpkins 2010



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

This was one of my songs from my Halloween show.






It was projected onto pumpkins and a skull arch. The second link shows it live but the camera sucked and did not pick up any of the detail


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I like how the pumpkin on the far left of the screen appears to wag his head back and forth in time to the music


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice set-up, enjoyed the show!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

This looks great. 

Where did you get the video for this?

I know there was a topic earlier on how to make the video for this type of projection. 
Does anyone have that Link Handy? Has it been discussed on other boards as well.


----------



## CarlBear (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice Show.... Makes me wish I hadn't moved away from RSM so i could see it live! Cheers


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

I know you had fun with this!!!!!! I used the clown from big scream tv http://lightformproductions.com/storebstvvol3.html. It's a fun effect and people looking trying to figure out how its done gives a little sense of accomplishment. I'll put a clip on my profile to show what I'm talking about if anyone is interested how it looked.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

SpectreTTM said:


> This looks great.
> 
> Where did you get the video for this?
> 
> ...


I created the video from scratch. I used crazy talk to animate the pumpkings and sony vegas for the video composting. The middle singer is me using lip syncing film cuts tied together using sony vegas and touched up with after effects.

This year I had two songs. I hope to have at least 4 running for next years show.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

CarlBear said:


> Nice Show.... Makes me wish I hadn't moved away from RSM so i could see it live! Cheers


You would have liked it. One of the best parts is we server 6 beers on tap to the adults who bring their tots by. Had about 200 kids and served over 100 adults this year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's absolutely amazing! congrats on the excellant show!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sooo cool....!!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Sunkenbier said:


> I created the video from scratch. I used crazy talk to animate the pumpkings and sony vegas for the video composting. The middle singer is me using lip syncing film cuts tied together using sony vegas and touched up with after effects.
> 
> This year I had two songs. I hope to have at least 4 running for next years show.


Thx Sunkenbier,

What version of Crazy talk did you use? Is the Pro version worth the extra $$$?
Did you draw the Pumpkins from Scratch? What did you use to draw the pumpkins?

How did you get that effect on you face?

Sorry to ask soo many questions but this is such a great display I really wnt to try and make one myself next yr.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

SpectreTTM said:


> Thx Sunkenbier,
> 
> What version of Crazy talk did you use? Is the Pro version worth the extra $$$?
> Did you draw the Pumpkins from Scratch? What did you use to draw the pumpkins?
> ...


I actually tested about 6 different animations software to achieve the affect I wanted. In the end I used the pro version of crazy talk. The difference between the pro version and the standard is it allowed for more facial expresion on the characters to blend the movements more fluidly. I manipulated the vowels to match the vocalizations manually rather than letting the software do it. I found it had a much more realistic effect this way. I tried to do myself in this manner but it did not look as realistic as when i did the pumpkins.

The pumpkins are not drawings, their photos. One of them was a photo of a pumpkin my wife carved. THe others were just photos I found on the internet and animated. a simple 2d photo works perfectly for animating.

The effect on the face singing was adobe after effects. That software was to expensive for me, 1000 or so, but my brother uses it for work so he did the final editing on that one. The second song I did this year was grim grinning ghosts by the bare naked ladies. The middle singer was spookified to look ghostly with vapor coming off him. Next year we have plans for a song with the hair on fire and possibly a were wold morphing effect.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thx again Sunkenbier,

One last question I forgot to ask. It looks like the inside of the pumpkins are animated. You can see the candles glowing. 
How was that done?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That came out great. At first I thought the pumpkins were really moving.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

SpectreTTM said:


> Thx again Sunkenbier,
> 
> One last question I forgot to ask. It looks like the inside of the pumpkins are animated. You can see the candles glowing.
> How was that done?


Adding the candles to the animation was a new idea I had this year. What I did is I filmed a candle with an orange colored concaved background so it would have a shadow and shading similar to the inside of a pumpkin. I then used the vegas software to chroma key out the pumpkins insides. Chroma key is also know as the "green screen" effect where you can remove a color from a film to make it invisible. Once I had the eyes, mouth, nose and other areas chroma keyed out I layered the candle behind it in a separate channel in vegas. This effect made the candle appear to be inside the pumpkin as it animated.

I found that projecting an image onto a pumpkin in this manner looked much nicer than using my LOR software to control lighting inside a carved pumpkin.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did a great job on your pumpkin animation. I bet you could easily sell it if you could get at least 4 songs together. I would buy it if it was a reasonable price.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Sweet. Thank you sir.

I just ordered Crazy talk pro. 
I'm hoping I can use Adobe Premiere elements to do the Chroma Key stuff.
Now I just have to learn all theses software apps.

Thanks again for sharing your knowledge.


----------

